# A Rock Thread



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Smegma said:


> If you ever tried to put S.C.I.E.N.C.E in a computer, you could install, or play a weird game they had. I never "beat" though.


Never did that. makes me wanna buy the cd now hmmm


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

dulcinea said:


> Another band that I think has unusual time signatures. Maybe it's the Lebanese or Albanian influence



Never heard of them. Weird. They sound good.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Smegma said:


> Never heard of them. Weird. They sound good.


They were huge in the 2000's too.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's another underrated band, The Big Pink. So much greatness.


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

dulcinea said:


> Never did that. makes me wanna buy the cd now hmmm


Weird... I wiki'ed it and they don't even mention it. Holy fuck! I'm pretty sure there was a game packaged with the CD.


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

I had to use Google instead of DuckDuckGo :dry:

https://www.reddit.com/r/incubus/comments/1yflzt/alien_bonus_game_on_science_album/


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Smegma said:


> I had to use Google instead of DuckDuckGo :dry:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/incubus/comments/1yflzt/alien_bonus_game_on_science_album/


That's the only thing I don't like about DuckDuckGo.


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

dulcinea said:


> Here's another underrated band, The Big Pink. So much greatness.


Sweet sound. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Classic rock Pavement! Favorite track from LP for sure! Sure some others are clever, but this one takes the cake for me (though the closer is a close second by being poignant)




This is what rock is for me....




This song really hits me in a really interesting way....intense and strong with really cool vocals. yet it's kind of delicate at the same time. There's even a really wicked solo in this song. OK, yes, this is one of my very favorite bands...there are songs I like more than this, but this is one of the first that I loved for sure.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

aSK said:


> This song really hits me in a really interesting way....intense and strong with really cool vocals. yet it's kind of delicate at the same time. There's even a really wicked solo in this song. OK, yes, this is one of my very favorite bands...there are songs I like more than this, but this is one of the first that I loved for sure.


I like it. It has a good drum beat.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

favorite rock song of all time perhaps...really needed this in high school and was lucky enough to exp it.


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

The Presidents of the United States. Fun band. Amazing band to listen to stoned.


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

LoL. I can go on all day with my youth music.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Smegma said:


> The Presidents of the United States. Fun band. Amazing band to listen to stoned.


POTUSA, so much nostalgia.

here's some more nostalgia


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

This song came up in my mix. So much Awesome!!!





I like this one too. It's Blitz is a pretty good album


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

mos def one of my fave rock bands....


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

Weezer. So many memories.


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

Oasis. Pretty popular...


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

My childhood band.


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

That's quite a lot  I think I'll check out the ones I haven't heard and post more this evening.

Ah yes, Oasis, AC/DC, Def Leppard, Goo Goo Dolls.

I was also gonna post the Pixies song at some point XD


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm such a nerd, I thought you meant this!
:blushed:









I had that exact same book as a kid. As for music....
roud:


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

Rock about best rock:kitteh:


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

So I thought I would revisit all my 1970's rock bands
Starting with Fleetwood Mac


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Led Zeppilin


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's just some more artists I like:

A Perfect Circle....again





Queens of the Stone Age





Audioslave





NIN





Disturbed


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

I was waiting for someone to go for Led Zeppelin.

I'll just be listening tonight; I've got a mini code project I want to finish.


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

dulcinea said:


> So I thought I would revisit all my 1970's rock bands
> Starting with Fleetwood Mac


Oh! So that's where the mid-2000's Formula 1 song came from!


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Smegma said:


> Oh! So that's where the mid-2000's Formula 1 song came from!


Haha yes


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

So hard to define rock. That's all I got: I missed the boat on this thread and everybody's posted what I'd post anyways.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

bigstupidgrin said:


> So hard to define rock. That's all I got: I missed the boat on this thread and everybody's posted what I'd post anyways.


Rock is very hard to define. Idk why, but it's a genre that has inspired so much variety. It's like every time there's one rock movement, there's a counter movement. 
I've barely scratched the surface on my rock picks XD. I like stuff from the 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's 90's, 00's 10's, indie, alternative, hard rock, soft rock, prog rock, jazz rock, punk, post punk, pop punk, emocore, folk rock, even some rap rock....I pretty much like the whole spectrum


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Smegma said:


> I was waiting for someone to go for Led Zeppelin.
> 
> I'll just be listening tonight; I've got a mini code project I want to finish.


Cool! Were you the one who posted Java code in the art thread? I'm actually learning JavaFX. I took a little bit of a break to focus on getting some web pages together.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Hywen Mrath said:


> What kind of a rock/metal thread is this ... No Sabbath, No Priest ... No Motorhead :dry:


What could be better for Black Sabbath fan to see him with his "disciple". This is for you Hywen:


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

The Headbang Arcade


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Spoon definitely improved with time, but their early stuff has an amazing rock spirit with just the right amount of punk in it as well. This great opening tune to the album Series of Sneaks has a great strange lo-fi random sound clip (or guitar effect) that leads to an effortless ride of a good brief rock song.


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

For awhile, SeBadOh was my favorite band for sure...partially due to the rockiness and the intricacies and delicateness at times. Their was a feud between J (dinosaur jr) and Lou (of Sebadoh) for awhile...but they reunited. I've seen Dinosaur once and Sebadoh at least 3 times live.


----------

